# How to polish a rams horn?



## Celtic Fiddler (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm new to this forum lark and I'm not sure this is the right place to post this but ho-hum. I found a ram's horn today a college and would like to polish it up and make a walking stick head out of it but haven't a bloomin' clue where to start! Any advise/tips/full instructions? 

CF


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

There doesn't seem to be a lot of info out there, but here is what I could find.

Maybe one of the other forum members has done this, or you can find a local Taxidermist shop to help you.

http://www.walkingsticksonline.co.u...n-shepherds-crook-handle-for-a-walking-stick/

http://www.theslowadventure.com/2012/10/making-walking-sticks.html

http://www.personal.utulsa.edu/~marc-carlson/horn/horng.html


----------



## Celtic Fiddler (Dec 1, 2013)

Aye, I'd had a browse on Google and that's pretty much what I found! I think I'll try giving it a good clean and then sand id down then varnish it. Seeing as I found it and didn't spend any money on it I reckon I'll just have a play around and hope for the best! X


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

1200 grit sand paper sure does make steel shine.


----------



## 95bravo (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is a video on to how to make a shofar. Different kind of horn but might be relevant. http://m.youtube.com/results?q=shofar&sm=3


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I made powder horns for a while from cattle horns, and would scrape the horns to smooth them before polishing. The best scraper is a shard of broken window pane or other flat glass.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Like Bicker said, scrape it smooth first, then maybe emery cloth IF needed...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I used to make jewelry out of deer antlers. I'm sure it would be the same.. .

Scrape smooth, then wet sand with 600 grit wet paper, then polish out using paste wax and a buffing wheel on a grinder.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I would like to clarify that you use the broken edges of the glass to scrape with. A window pane is cheap if you need to buy one, then just hold it in a gloved hand and break it over a small stone or something. What you are looking for are the straight, sharp edges.


----------

